# So thankful I bought pepper spray



## AvaUber (Aug 14, 2016)

So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you ****ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.

I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's ****ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the **** i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?

I stood next to my car facing him so he couldn't attempt to get a cheap shot at me and if he attempted anything I was 100% ready to spray this guy in the face and make his day a whole lot worse. He began to walk towards me and I turned the pepper spray lock off with my other hand and he looked down and I think he noticed I had something in my hand. He then stopped, looked up at me and said "You're ****ing lucky *****, any other day I would knock you out." I said, have a nice day and quickly got back into my car and drove away, cancelled the passenger and received the 5$ cancellation fee. Now since I cancelled the ride, I couldn't submit a report to Uber afterwards but obviously I was a little shaken up and went offline and called it an early night because this was the first time since I began driving that something like this has happened too me.

What do you guys think of this situation, could I have handled this differently. I'm so thankful I decided to purchase pepper spray last week. I never thought I would actually need it but I bought it for peace of mind since I read on here that things like this could happen. I am also looking to buy a dash camera this week now for these kind of situations as well.


----------



## AvaUber (Aug 14, 2016)

I also forgot to mention in my original post that I think it's messed up I can't report this passenger to warn future drivers. He has a 5.0 rating so maybe it was his first ride? I have no idea but now I know ratings don't mean anything in regards to the type of passenger you may encounter.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What kind of pepper spray did you buy?


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you f**cking qu**r f*ggot. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little f*ggot uber driver B*tch." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the f*ck i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you f*ggot b*tch. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


I would still report the incident as an attempt to assault. Do u have a record that shows the cancellation? If so the hit fare adjustment and from there mk the report. Also ask that the passenger be blocked so that u r never paired up w him again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's crazy, almost 5K trips and I've never had one even remotely like that. You did well! I would send an email to support and give them the trip ID and let them know what happened. might slow them down a little if their account gets closed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you f**cking qu**r f*ggot. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little f*ggot uber driver B*tch." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the f*ck i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you f*ggot b*tch. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


You can still report, go into trip history, select that trip and report the same way you would if you did the trip...

Glad it didn't escalate and DO NOT MENTION to Uber that you had/have pepper spray.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah you sure can report it. And you had better, you don't want to see these guys again, and their account should be cancelled.

Recently I reported a rider that I had cancelled on. He put the pin in the wrong spot, then when I was trying to get his location he kept calling me and cursing at me on the phone. Unfortunate, because I had picked him up before and it was a good ride but I don't want to take him again if that's the way he is when he is liquored up.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Wow, you did great! Sudden, unexpected aggression can be frightening and bewildering. Very impressed by the way you handled your business. Be proud man!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Do what everyone replied with. Report it to Uber under Fare Review. You did good, and glad to hear it didn't escalate to something more violent.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber DOES NOT care if ya have pepper spray. I was recently attacked & severely injured & my vehicle severely damaged 3 weeks ago by an intoxicated cliens who were opening & hanging out of the back door of my car as I was driving down the road at 55mph, clients told me they were "just jokin me", "pranking me". I politely tell them after they opened the back door several times that "If ya'all open the door again, I will have to pull over & end the trip for safety reasons".

Evedently the male client did not like what I said & the female client had her hand over her mouth, luaghing after I informed them of this, this was clearly seen on the video when myself & The Houston Police Dept. officer reviewed the recording of the incident.

I was attacked & severely injured by the male client after they exited my vehicle when I got them to their locale, my vehicle also sustained $3.499.00 of damage from the client. Yeah, IDID pepper spray the male client in self defense.

Uber main office support team actually called me on the phone regarding the incident. I told em what happened & that I defended myself with pepper spray against the client & I uploaded the dash cam video of the attack upon Uber request. The video of the attack helped file charges against the clients & also provided proof to Uber I was in the clear & did nothing wrong during this ride & they know I carry pepper spray & have a dual dash cam that records my forward driving & the full interior of my vehicle & Uber does support both pepper spray & dash cams.


----------



## AvaUber (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow that is so scary. What was the result ? And I bought the Sabre brand pepper spray

http://amzn.to/2aSyH90


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

The male client charged with the attack & court date pending. I DO NOT drive after 7:30 p.m. anymore or do bar pick'up's & I switched from nights to strickly days now.

This entire incident has changed how I drive & when & who rides in my car. After this & 3 sexuall harrasements, NO MORE nights or bar pick-up's.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fyi, never use pepper spray in a vehicle.
UGGY MONSTER get a chl. Stops dumbasses real quick.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok, i'm dummy, chl?


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

O, & I'd never use PS in the car, that much I do know.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Glad it didn't escalate and DO NOT MENTION to Uber that you had/have pepper spray.


Why not mention the pepper spray? Is there something about it in tos that I missed?


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

You handled it well. Getting out of the car is very smart thing to do. I see a lot of drivers who ask for the pax to leave have their backs towards the pax. 

The only thing is “if you don’t get out of my car I will be calling the police”. Do not even say this. Just call the police. I always find it just makes the pax more angry.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Why not mention the pepper spray? Is there something about it in tos that I missed?


I just wouldn't, there was a post obout someone being deactivated on lyft because of a similar situation. The driver emailed them, told them the story and mentioned pointing the pepper spray at the person.

They got a sorry this happened to you, glad you're okay oh btw your fired reply.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

I carry PS & Uber does know this & well as a dash cam that records my driving & the inside of my vehicle.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I would have immediately called the cops, and told them I was in fear for my life, when cops arrived I would have had the arrested. When you tell someone to get out, there is no going back, you can't bluff at this point, be prepared to go all the way.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

I've already received a call from Uber office about this 3 weeks ago they know I use pepper spray to defend myself it's in the video and they also did talk to me about it they had no problem with it.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I think you did excellent. You can report them, though. Usually, cancelled trips are in the list of trips. Otherwise, you can write an email, and cite the time, date of the request. Chances are, it was the calm guys account though, and it probably won't matter for the future. Sometimes in life there is nothing you can do about the future, but get to know it turned out ok this time, and you have experience now doing it right. 
I'm proud another Uber driver didn't stoop to stupidity, or macho bull shit. Standing your ground to protect yourself, while not antagonizing the situation further is a touch balance. In your description, you pulled that off. Your post could be advice to others, rather than a question.
I had a similar staring contest with someone in the passenger front seat. So I didn't get out. I kept staring back, blandly, wondering how long we'd do this staring thing before he got out. Funny in retrospect.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The only thing you and others should differently as some here and in other threads have pointed out is not to escalate the situation. You did everything right and I agree with others on here. Just in the future think about how the pax might react and how you don't have any control of them. That might help you think twice about showing your weapon, telling them you're calling the police or other actions they might not like. Weapons are not deterrents, if you show a weapon be prepared to use it immediately. You definitely want to get out of the car and do what you did, I would not remain near the car, I'd be on the phone with 911. You were having a conversation with the guy, you don't want to do that. The police would already be on the way if you did call them immediately. You don't want to call the police after you're in a situation, you call them to prevent or end the situation. Some here have other sprays besides mace or pepper spray for their wasp or bear problem at home.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

AvaUber said:


> I also forgot to mention in my original post that I think it's messed up I can't report this passenger to warn future drivers. He has a 5.0 rating so maybe it was his first ride? I have no idea but now I know ratings don't mean anything in regards to the type of passenger you may encounter.


You can report it. Give uber the time the request came in and the location you were. THey absolutely have the information on who that requet came from.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> The male client charged with the attack & court date pending. I DO NOT drive after 7:30 p.m. anymore or do bar pick'up's & I switched from nights to strickly days now.
> 
> This entire incident has changed how I drive & when & who rides in my car. After this & 3 sexuall harrasements, NO MORE nights or bar pick-up's.


Are you female? This must be a totally different gig for a woman. Crazy that a guy would consider assaulting a female.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I would not carry anything if i were driving in the U.S the passenger might fight with you,but the police will shoot you dead then put the mace beside you.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's crazy, almost 5K trips and I've never had one even remotely like that. You did well! I would send an email to support and give them the trip ID and let them know what happened. might slow them down a little if their account gets closed.


Me either. I thought Portland was a friendly sort of town. Lots of hippies and hipsters.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

pepper spry not good for me , pocket carry is the way , I quit uber because I can't defend myself and I don't want to die doing this shirt.Not worth it.


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

I keep pepper spray in my pocket and a stun gun tucked into the seat right next to me....both legal in CA. THE TRICK IS...IF YOU USE EITHER ONE...you need to call 911 at once....never needed either and hope I never do but if you get stupid in my car, I will just confirm it for the cops!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I just wouldn't, there was a post obout someone being deactivated on lyft because of a similar situation. The driver emailed them, told them the story and mentioned pointing the pepper spray at the person.
> 
> They got a sorry this happened to you, glad you're okay oh btw your fired reply.


It was BlackWidow911 . But, it was on a Lyft ride, if I remember correctly.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rick831 said:


> I keep pepper spray in my pocket and a stun gun tucked into the seat right next to me....both legal in CA. THE TRICK IS...IF YOU USE EITHER ONE...you need to call 911 at once....never needed either and hope I never do but if you get stupid in my car, I will just confirm it for the cops!


It's not surprising that in Monterey you haven't needed it.


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

Pffft....and you drive where? Salinas?


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

How about not driving at night where the majority of the assholes are.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Uber DOES NOT care if ya have pepper spray. I was recently attacked & severely injured & my vehicle severely damaged 3 weeks ago by an intoxicated cliens who were opening & hanging out of the back door of my car as I was driving down the road at 55mph, clients told me they were "just jokin me", "pranking me". I politely tell them after they opened the back door several times that "If ya'all open the door again, I will have to pull over & end the trip for safety reasons".
> 
> Evedently the male client did not like what I said & the female client had her hand over her mouth, luaghing after I informed them of this, this was clearly seen on the video when myself & The Houston Police Dept. officer reviewed the recording of the incident.
> 
> ...


Back when I drove a taxi, two of my co-drivers were murdered.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

FARIS said:


> pepper spry not good for me , pocket carry is the way , I quit uber because I can't defend myself and I don't want to die doing this shirt.Not worth it.


Uber can not stop you from legally carrying a weapon on your person or in your car.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> What kind of pepper spray did you buy?


The most effective pepper spray out there is a Glock 19. It sprays lead and will pepper any dangerous assailant into a non-combative state.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> I would have immediately called the cops, and told them I was in fear for my life, when cops arrived I would have had the arrested. When you tell someone to get out, there is no going back, you can't bluff at this point, be prepared to go all the way.


I tend to agree. The guy sounds like he's likely assaulted others and thinks he can go through life threatening people. People wonder why cops are getting more aggressive, but it's just the appropriate response to an increasingly wicked society.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you &%[email protected]!*ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the &%[email protected]!* i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


You did as I did once. Drove up to a club. Guy got kicked out but was hollaring at cars as they drove up. I parked for my riders. And low behold he was suppose to be one of 3. I took my PS out started shaking it as he charged me telling me to leave. He stopped when his friend warned him I had PS plus I told him he was about to get sprayed. He backed away and cops rolled up to take him away. Me and cops laughed and off I went with the other 2. I know my area cops very well and they know my background.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> Uber can not stop you from legally carrying a weapon on your person or in your car.


This is correct. Corporations can have policies, but those policies don't trump state and local laws. For example, if a restaurant has a policy which states you cannot bring a firearm onto their property, the most they can do if they find out you are lawfully carrying on their property is request you leave.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

agtg said:


> This is correct. Corporations can have policies, but those policies don't trump state and local laws. For example, if a restaurant has a policy which states you cannot bring a firearm onto their property, the most they can do if they find out you are lawfully carrying on their property is request you leave.


Your are not even on any property owned by Uber


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> Your are not even on any property owned by Uber


Yes, I agree. I was just using the restaurant as an example. Uber can have a policy, but that policy cannot trump lawful carry of personal protection. They could deactivate someone if they found out, but if the time comes to defend one's life, who cares what Uber thinks. Uber certainly doesn't care about the drivers.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

A few tips about sprays

1. Buy more then one, set up a target and practice so you know how it behaves when sprayed

2. Buy Gel, less chance of the mist coming back at you.

3. Be aware of wind direction.

4.spray spray spray

5. Aim for the nose and adjust, people duck they don't jump when sprayed.

6. Spray in the mouth up the nose in the eyes all three are effective. Eyes best but mouth and up nose also work.

7. Don't get tunnel vision be aware of where all possible attackers are. Spray at any that are close to get them to flee while you make your escape.

8. If you have glasses sun or other type put them on.

9. Be aware, pepper spray does not stop or detour everyone.

10. Do what you feel is appropriate to defend

Leave immediately, Be the first to call the police and report it, stay calm and explain what happened.

Last come here and tell us all about it!

BTW cheap dash cams better then none.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> This is correct. Corporations can have policies, but those policies don't trump state and local laws. For example, if a restaurant has a policy which states you cannot bring a firearm onto their property, the most they can do if they find out you are lawfully carrying on their property is request you leave.


Correct. And Uber can deactivate for pretty much any reason they choose...unfortunately.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Correct. And Uber can deactivate for pretty much any reason they choose...unfortunately.


Unfortunately? Clearly, you're confused about who is getting the better end of the partnership. Quitting Uber is the best thing anyone can do for their career.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Good Job!






And consider getting Pepper Gel - you CAN use this in the car:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008WGB6M0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> Unfortunately? Clearly, you're confused about who is getting the better end of the partnership. Quitting Uber is the best thing anyone can do for their career.


Oh, you're one of those....ok.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberist said:


> A few tips about sprays
> 
> 1. Buy more then one, set up a target and practice so you know how it behaves when sprayed
> 
> ...


1000X LIKE!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Oh, you're one of those....ok.


Funny, despite your comment I'm not feeling marginalized whatsoever. I suppose it's the liberty that can be had from freeing oneself from a parasitic, cannibalistic corporation that seeks to destroy the communities it latches itself onto (starting first with the hands that feed it).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> Funny, despite your comment I'm not feeling marginalized whatsoever. I suppose it's the liberty that can be had from freeing oneself from a parasitic, cannibalistic corporation that seeks to destroy the communities it latches itself onto (starting first with the hands that feed it).


My comment is that you are using a cliche' that's been around this board for many many months. This is not LifeCounsuling.net We all know that Uber sucks and is not a good 'career choice.'


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> My comment is that you are using a cliche' that's been around this board for many many months. This is not LifeCounsuling.net We all know that Uber sucks and is not a good 'career choice.'


This is completely Uber's fault for demoralizing their partners, taking more than their fare share (sic purposely), and seeking to drag the western world economy into third world status.

My suggestion is that you cease to question anyone who shares the truth about Uber on these boards. It's fruitless, and only makes you look like a shill.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucky that it all went ad best it could. Wich really in your case nobody got hurt, and you were able tondrive away without the cops having to arrest him.
I'm glad you are ok too.

As for dashcam's I like the Blackvue DR650GW-2CH IR . You can find it on Amazon.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

agtg said:


> This is completely Uber's fault for demoralizing their partners, taking more than their fare share (sic purposely), and seeking to drag the western world economy into third world status.
> 
> My suggestion is that you cease to question anyone who shares the truth about Uber on these boards. It's fruitless, and only makes you look like a shill.


Yeah, you're okay...you just didn't understand what I was saying....'unfortunately' doesn't mean it's a bad thing, always. Be safe out there....


----------



## Hrz (Aug 17, 2016)

Taxi partitions were made for a reason. I'm really considering putting a plexiglass and mesh behind my front seats (plexiglass on top, mesh below). Our security comes before the cheapskate rider comfort.


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

AvaUber said:


> I also forgot to mention in my original post that I think it's messed up I can't report this passenger to warn future drivers. He has a 5.0 rating so maybe it was his first ride? I have no idea but now I know ratings don't mean anything in regards to the type of passenger you may encounter.


You can still report this, go on trip history look for the canceled ride and get the trip id number


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I am a night driver and I carry a pepper spray. I am in the process of getting a new dash cam as I had to return the old one as I was not happy with it. Which dual dash cam do you use? I have also upgraded to uberblack.....am trying it out this week....but I have to say the rich uberblack passengers are much better and more well behaved than the rowdy uber x passengers (so far at least...touchwood!).... One thing however really upsets me about uber as a whole is that the passengers need to learn to treat the uber drivers with a lot more respect....We work hard to pay for our cars and provide them with a valuable service (at the cost of few dollars in case of uber x!!)....They need to appreciate us instead of treating us like 'servants'. I am not talking about money here.....just the fact that the passengers need to treat us with respect. We are nobody's servant. We are doing a job to earn money just like everyone else in the world. ....and we are giving rides in our personal vehicles. Uber drivers should be treated with respect.....Just my thoughts.
And yes, definitely report the trip!


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Why not just fight the guy? Violence solves everything... Next time man up, roll up your sleeves, and duel to the death in a bare knuckle street brawl. Winner gets your Toyota Yaris.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

5.0 is the second worst rating a pax can have, after 1.0

4.97 is a good rating



AvaUber said:


> I also forgot to mention in my original post that I think it's messed up I can't report this passenger to warn future drivers. He has a 5.0 rating so maybe it was his first ride? I have no idea but now I know ratings don't mean anything in regards to the type of passenger you may encounter.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually, they often announce THEY wanna call the cops

And you're doing it way wrong, ALL of you....unless you're lil ol' granny vs 4-6 drug posse members, you and only YOU must must MUST be the one to escalate - ELSE it ends badly

Lil wussy uber driver they abused one too many times and snapped and yells that he gonna call police is an affront... An uppity slave. The lapdog biting the master.

Your supposed to turn around with a cheshire cat grin, OK that's enough outta you. out, NOW. Have fun ~~~~ getting picked up here ~~~~

Any surprise, be like mmm gouging you on surge was kinda entetaining, but way you're acting? Its too much FUN to strand y'all here to pass up for mere money

Its like dogs man....you gotta act predatory. And suddenly they ain't got no bark left, and won't bite

Show em you're having FUN, while THEY are screwed.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I'd have emptied the entire can in his face then called the cops for scumbag pickup.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

One of several reasons I don't drive at night.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Rat said:


> Uber can not stop you from legally carrying a weapon on your person or in your car.


You cant carry into work w/o permission and same for uber , I dont wanna lose my permit because of them


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

FARIS said:


> You cant carry into work w/o permission and same for uber , I dont wanna lose my permit because of them


You're self employed. Uber is infringing on your constitutional rights.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

FARIS said:


> You cant carry into work w/o permission and same for uber , I dont wanna lose my permit because of them


It's your freakin car.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you &%[email protected]!*ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the &%[email protected]!* i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


You handled the situation very well. but report it to Uber, simply because you never know, they may come up with a fake version of events and that could get you deactivated for the few days Uber takes to "investigate" before they reinstate you.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> I am in the process of getting a new dash cam as I had to return the old one as I was not happy with it. Which dual dash cam do you use?


this is a good one: Transcend Drivepro 520


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

FARIS said:


> You cant carry into work w/o permission and same for uber , I dont wanna lose my permit because of them


Your not an employee, take what you want into YOUR car.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you &%[email protected]!*ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the &%[email protected]!* i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


"Thanks for reaching out to us, we know this a major concern for you and we take it very seriously....now get your ass out there and try not to upset anymore of our customers...blah blah blah"


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> this is a good one: Transcend Drivepro 520


Is it a DUAL camera?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

You are mentioned you receive a 5 $ cancellation fee and you were about to pull off as soon as timer showed up 5 minutes. You obviously greedy and hate drive for Uber, but not capable to do anything else. So i would love to hear that guy whooped your cheap ass. 
As far as current situation you acted correctly. If you approaching to this job with nothing but a dollar sign in your eyes this is what you gonna get.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rick831 said:


> Pffft....and you drive where? Salinas?


No I drive in SD an equally white and Republican area. No crops around here though besides the ones the white Rastas are growing. Just saying, Monterey is retired white folk, upper middle class land holding white families and strawberry pickers. I'm sure there's a trailer park, or what the Monterians call the ghetto.

Salinas on the other hand looks like a sex offender retreat.

https://www.montereysheriff.org/crime-map/


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

SeemsOTE="alexey8787, post: 1363921, member: 7789"]You are mentioned you receive a 5 $ cancellation fee and you were about to pull off as soon as timer showed up 5 minutes. You obviously greedy and hate drive for Uber, but not capable to do anything else. So i would love to hear that guy whooped your cheap ass.
As far as current situation you acted correctly. If you approaching to this job with nothing but a dollar sign in your eyes this is what you gonna get.[/QUOTE]
Seems to me he got a pretty exciting evening and a great story with a happy ending 
Waiting for a $5 cancelation


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rat said:


> Uber can not stop you from legally carrying a weapon on your person or in your car.


THis is true, an app can't remove your weapons from your person or car. It can choose to not ride with you though in the form of deactivation if some pax gets wind feels threatened and reports you. I support the 2nd, but I also think a gun is a terrible weapon to fight with in a car plus it's probably way more than necessary, legally your only allowed to defend yourself with an equal level of violence, but that's TBD by the courts. If your a cop you have a good chance that the court will believe you feared for your life when the pax hurled insults at you and reached for their waistband becasue we all know cops are GIANT PANZYS and get a pass.

or Just slam on the brakes and send the asshole into the windshield, then get out go to the trunk where your kid left his little league bat and proceed to bash the unruly pax in the head like a pinata.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Is it a DUAL camera?


I had messaged you more info..you got the link?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You are working for Travass, you are an independent contractor and can be fired for not following their policies. If you were self employed you wouldn't follow their rules, you would have your own. Regardless you must follow any laws, regulations and rules in the areas you drive.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

if you have seen my posts this is your fault. you were driving the night shift. i stay warning drivers to steer clear of the night shift. there is no greater incentive working nights now that surge is essentially gone. it surges very low for a few minutes. you might get one surge ride so it's not even worth it. 
your life and your kids being left motherless or fatherless is not worth the 37 cents a mile we are getting after uber fees and expenses.

so far every single assault, stabbing or murder on drivers i have seen on the news happened in the dark hours. if you have kids and you love them, work the day shift.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

uber strike said:


> if you have seen my posts this is your fault. you were driving the night shift. i stay warning drivers to steer clear of the night shift. there is no greater incentive working nights now that surge is essentially gone. it surges very low for a few minutes. you might get one surge ride so it's not even worth it.
> your life and your kids being left motherless or fatherless is not worth the 37 cents a mile we are getting after uber fees and expenses.
> 
> so far every single assault, stabbing or murder on drivers i have seen on the news happened in the dark hours. if you have kids and you love them, work the day shift.


I like that, I suggest you add that to a second line, or your first line of your signature and spread the warning.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you &%[email protected]!*ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the &%[email protected]!* i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


You did great, but should report this to Uber. This needs to be documented. The fact there is an aggressive jerk out there is not good for anyone. Best,


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

hi ubergeeks, where can i buy pepper spray and dash cam?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok so I just had an incident last week and it didn't happen while I was driving but it could have so I thought I'd mention it so people get an idea of these situations. I was in a hot spot where parking is tough. The parking is like at a mall or supermarket parking lot, however it is one way, parking is not in both directions. So I'm driving slow looking for a space ahead. This car is stopped in front of me. I can't go forward or around I have to wait for them to go. The woman wants me to back up so that she can back up and take the space where the car is about to leave. The problem is the woman in front of me passed the parking space. The space should go to me, not her since she basically passed it and missed the opportunity to take it.

So of course being in Boston, she has NH plates, she decides no I have to back up and that's her space now. I'm waving to her through the windshield and my window to go, I'm not backing up with someone who is behind me. I'm like are all of us supposed to back up now for her? This bystander is like this lady is nuts, that's your space. I'm really reasonable and understanding, to a fault. So I'm like thanks, I think she'll go. No, she is yelling at me back up your car! I'm like I'm not backing up, there could be a kid and there is a car behind me.

Back up your car! So she decides since I'm waiting for her to go and not backing up, she will back up. I'm beeping and yelling like what are you doing, go. She backs up, backs up and rams into my car.

I tried really hard to keep my composure, stay calm, don't escalate the situation, just resolve it. This bystander is like I'm a witness, this lady is nuts, she can't hit your car.

I'm like lady what do you think you're doing you hit my car, you can't do that. Listen buddy I told you to back up, not my problem. She gets out and leaves and I'm calling 911 looking at my car for scratches. She's like don't be a Fing Pu**y. She has what looks like her granddaughter of what 8 with her so I did try to remain calm. 911 is slow in MA, I didn't see any damage but I was surprised and shaken up not expecting that. I told 911 nevermind, I'm just aggravated. Are you sue you don't need 911 sir? Please call us back if you need assistance.

That could've been worse, ended worse and was a good test of what to do and what not to do. My friend was yelling go lose some weight you fat f**k. I'm like well she has a kid with her. Definitely a nut job. Then I'm looking around for the police at this hot spot and there's no police. I'm like maybe they'd talk to her see if she's going to shoot the place up or something. I called the police when I got home. At this point I was more upset that there wasn't any police when I think there should have been than the fact that I ran into someone nuts.

Always be aware, prepared and have a plan. Don't be afraid to call 911 and stay away from crazy people, who think you're crazy.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Ok so I just had an incident last week and it didn't happen while I was driving but it could have so I thought I'd mention it so people get an idea of these situations. I was in a hot spot where parking is tough. The parking is like at a mall or supermarket parking lot, however it is one way, parking is not in both directions. So I'm driving slow looking for a space ahead. This car is stopped in front of me. I can't go forward or around I have to wait for them to go. The woman wants me to back up so that she can back up and take the space where the car is about to leave. The problem is the woman in front of me passed the parking space. The space should go to me, not her since she basically passed it and missed the opportunity to take it.
> 
> So of course being in Boston, she has NH plates, she decides no I have to back up and that's her space now. I'm waving to her through the windshield and my window to go, I'm not backing up with someone who is behind me. I'm like are all of us supposed to back up now for her? This bystander is like this lady is nuts, that's your space. I'm really reasonable and understanding, to a fault. So I'm like thanks, I think she'll go. No, she is yelling at me back up your car! I'm like I'm not backing up, there could be a kid and there is a car behind me.
> 
> ...


I would have called police with her plate and reported a hit and run. Deserved to be pulled over and cuffed.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Ok so I just had an incident last week and it didn't happen while I was driving but it could have so I thought I'd mention it so people get an idea of these situations. I was in a hot spot where parking is tough. The parking is like at a mall or supermarket parking lot, however it is one way, parking is not in both directions. So I'm driving slow looking for a space ahead. This car is stopped in front of me. I can't go forward or around I have to wait for them to go. The woman wants me to back up so that she can back up and take the space where the car is about to leave. The problem is the woman in front of me passed the parking space. The space should go to me, not her since she basically passed it and missed the opportunity to take it.
> 
> So of course being in Boston, she has NH plates, she decides no I have to back up and that's her space now. I'm waving to her through the windshield and my window to go, I'm not backing up with someone who is behind me. I'm like are all of us supposed to back up now for her? This bystander is like this lady is nuts, that's your space. I'm really reasonable and understanding, to a fault. So I'm like thanks, I think she'll go. No, she is yelling at me back up your car! I'm like I'm not backing up, there could be a kid and there is a car behind me.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. That situation seems oddly familiar


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Yeah you sure can report it. And you had better, you don't want to see these guys again, and their account should be cancelled.
> 
> Recently I reported a rider that I had cancelled on. He put the pin in the wrong spot, then when I was trying to get his location he kept calling me and cursing at me on the phone. Unfortunate, because I had picked him up before and it was a good ride but I don't want to take him again if that's the way he is when he is liquored up.


The more I read drivers' stories and rules from experience, the more I think a great cutoff rule is to never leave a misplaced pin for the pax (unless you talk to them and they are apologetic and made a genuine error). Too many times where they go to the pax away from the pin the pax is entitled, angry, scamming, careless and already ready to 1-star you.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

jerseyboys said:


> You handled it well. Getting out of the car is very smart thing to do. I see a lot of drivers who ask for the pax to leave have their backs towards the pax.
> 
> The only thing is "if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police". Do not even say this. Just call the police. I always find it just makes the pax more angry.


Interesting. I've read other drivers saying the threat of calling the police is what the got the pax out of the car.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I just wouldn't, there was a post obout someone being deactivated on lyft because of a similar situation. The driver emailed them, told them the story and mentioned pointing the pepper spray at the person.
> 
> They got a sorry this happened to you, glad you're okay oh btw your fired reply.


You may be referring to the female uber in Las Vegas..she was being assaulted by four women, she sprayed her ps and got deactivated because of it. They said she should have taken her keys and phone and run away. Yeah right!


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

I have pepper spray for such occasions too. Never have the fan or ac on if you feel you need to use it in the car. I would file a police report and contact UberSupport after the incident.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DriverX said:


> THis is true, an app can't remove your weapons from your person or car. It can choose to not ride with you though in the form of deactivation if some pax gets wind feels threatened and reports you. I support the 2nd, but I also think a gun is a terrible weapon to fight with in a car plus it's probably way more than necessary, legally your only allowed to defend yourself with an equal level of violence, but that's TBD by the courts. If your a cop you have a good chance that the court will believe you feared for your life when the pax hurled insults at you and reached for their waistband becasue we all know cops are GIANT PANZYS and get a pass.
> 
> or Just slam on the brakes and send the asshole into the windshield, then get out go to the trunk where your kid left his little league bat and proceed to bash the unruly pax in the head like a pinata.


I shot and killed a passenger and all they said was "You should get a permit for that". No arrest, no charges, no nothing... Except an ambulance to take me to the hospital to treat a slashed throat.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rat said:


> I shot and killed a passenger and all they said was "You should get a permit for that". No arrest, no charges, no nothing... Except an ambulance to take me to the hospital to treat a slashed throat.


cool. got a link to the news story about it?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DriverX said:


> cool. got a link to the news story about it?


Sorry, no. It was 25 years ago.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like a cat with all the close calls I've had, but I have never had my throat slashed. 25 years ago there was no Uber. IN these times I think Uber would deactivate you immediately regardless for policy violation becasue you are just a number to them. THey'd prolly prefer if the guy killed you so there would be no threat of you suing them. sad but ture


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

I carry


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Next time call the Uber Emergency Support line after the event is over and you feel safe. They were really awesome after I kicked someone out of my car. Always report it IMMEDIATELY so they can shut that persons account off. Remember they could order another Uber and subject someone else to that if you don't report it to Uber's Emergency Support.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Sometimes I feel like a cat with all the close calls I've had, but I have never had my throat slashed. 25 years ago there was no Uber. IN these times I think Uber would deactivate you immediately regardless for policy violation becasue you are just a number to them. THey'd prolly prefer if the guy killed you so there would be no threat of you suing them. sad but ture


Sadly, you are far too correct.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Ok so I just had an incident last week and it didn't happen while I was driving but it could have so I thought I'd mention it so people get an idea of these situations. I was in a hot spot where parking is tough. The parking is like at a mall or supermarket parking lot, however it is one way, parking is not in both directions. So I'm driving slow looking for a space ahead. This car is stopped in front of me. I can't go forward or around I have to wait for them to go. The woman wants me to back up so that she can back up and take the space where the car is about to leave. The problem is the woman in front of me passed the parking space. The space should go to me, not her since she basically passed it and missed the opportunity to take it.
> 
> So of course being in Boston, she has NH plates, she decides no I have to back up and that's her space now. I'm waving to her through the windshield and my window to go, I'm not backing up with someone who is behind me. I'm like are all of us supposed to back up now for her? This bystander is like this lady is nuts, that's your space. I'm really reasonable and understanding, to a fault. So I'm like thanks, I think she'll go. No, she is yelling at me back up your car! I'm like I'm not backing up, there could be a kid and there is a car behind me.
> 
> ...


911 will send a cop for a parking lot accident in Boston?


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> I carry, I aint playing this shit
> View attachment 55717


Hi...I also drive in Vegas and just wanted to suggest it might be a good idea to change your photo from your real picture. I had my real picture up too until I picked up a PAX that recognized me from this forum. Granted....your little friend there surely goes the distance to keep you safe. There are certain posters here that I would not want to know who I am. Just a suggestion.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Hi...I also drive in Vegas and just wanted to suggest it might be a good idea to change your photo from your real picture. I had my real picture up too until I picked up a PAX that recognized me from this forum. Granted....your little friend there surely goes the distance to keep you safe. There are certain posters here that I would not want to know who I am. Just a suggestion.


She does have a pretty face though lol..


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

Spray him as soon as he approaching because he is ready to attack you, so you are protecting yourself from being attacked, by law you are clearly legal to protect yourself from a intoxicated person who try to attack you and you should call the police right after you spray him and report this incident to Uber so they will ban this PAX from further, one less garbage on the road

When you spray a drunk person, they won't feel it for about at least 10 seconds, their reaction is slow so be prepare to block his punch


----------



## Cowboyup (Apr 22, 2016)

AvaUber said:


> So here is what happened today. I received a ping from a passenger 3 miles away and it had no destination just said "drive to pin". The PAX had a 5.0 rating so I didn't think much of it and accepted the ping and drove towards the pin drop. When I arrived, I was outside of a night club and I pulled over to the side and put on my hazard lights. I began the 5 minute timer on my watch and waited for the passenger. About 4 minutes in, i was getting ready to cancel "rider no show" and be done with it, two male passengers walk in front of my car, look at my car and walk hesitantly towards my doors. I rolled my windows down and asked them to confirm the name of the person who requested the ride. They gave me the correct name so I unlocked my doors. One of the passengers tried opening my door too quickly just before I unlocked the door so he must of thought I was locking him out? I said hold on and unlocked the doors again and as he was getting into the back seat he said really loudly "open the door you &%[email protected]!*ing queer ******. I hadn't even started the trip yet, I turned around and said "excuse me?". The one friend said too me "Oh he didn't say anything". And the passenger who said that immediately said "you heard what i said, I said you're a little ****** uber driver *****." I was thinking to myself like WTF who is this guy and why is he talking like this too me before I even began driving.
> 
> I said calmly "Ok, everyone out of the car. Ride's not gonna happen, find a new driver." The calm passenger got out of my vehicle and mumbled "that's &%[email protected]!*ed up" but he got out right away. The other passenger remained in my car for a good 60 seconds. I said too him, if you don't get out of my car I will be calling the police. He then said, I'll get out of the car whenever the &%[email protected]!* i feel like and I'm gonna teach you a little lesson you ****** *****. Now i've seen that Youtube video of the Uber driver who got assaulted / punched in the head by that Taco Bell executive passenger so I thought to myself exactly at that moment this guy might try to swing at me from behind. So I turned my car off with the keys in my pocket, unbuckled my seat belt and put my Iphone in my pocket and grabbed the pepper spray which I have hanging next to my steering wheel on the odometer reset pin that hangs out. The guy also gets out of my car finally but I think he assumed I was going to fight him or something?
> 
> ...


Oooooh you're so lucky to get $5 cancel fee. Here in Houston we don't. The best we can do is start fair and have a nice drive at their expense.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree, she was psychotic. Definitely not the first or last time. I looked for a cop so they could figure it out. None were around and there wasn't damage. Like you say it was more for the next person she runs into. Luckily she wasn't armed I'm thinking now.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 911 will send a cop for a parking lot accident in Boston?


She was psychotic. Off her meds or something. That wasn't her first rodeo and with a kid, intentionally ramming my car. It wasn't an accident. Just thought I'd let the police know about it and see if she has a record. I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Uber DOES NOT care if ya have pepper spray. I was recently attacked & severely injured & my vehicle severely damaged 3 weeks ago by an intoxicated cliens who were opening & hanging out of the back door of my car as I was driving down the road at 55mph, clients told me they were "just jokin me", "pranking me". I politely tell them after they opened the back door several times that "If ya'all open the door again, I will have to pull over & end the trip for safety reasons".
> 
> Evedently the male client did not like what I said & the female client had her hand over her mouth, luaghing after I informed them of this, this was clearly seen on the video when myself & The Houston Police Dept. officer reviewed the recording of the incident.
> 
> ...





UGGY MONSTER said:


> Uber DOES NOT care if ya have pepper spray. I was recently attacked & severely injured & my vehicle severely damaged 3 weeks ago by an intoxicated cliens who were opening & hanging out of the back door of my car as I was driving down the road at 55mph, clients told me they were "just jokin me", "pranking me". I politely tell them after they opened the back door several times that "If ya'all open the door again, I will have to pull over & end the trip for safety reasons".
> 
> Evedently the male client did not like what I said & the female client had her hand over her mouth, luaghing after I informed them of this, this was clearly seen on the video when myself & The Houston Police Dept. officer reviewed the recording of the incident.
> 
> ...


messed up story, if pax or people non uber related can sue you, than you have every right to sue him or the both of them...and did he get locked up?


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

yet another reason to record all rides


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Rat said:


> I shot and killed a passenger and all they said was "You should get a permit for that". No arrest, no charges, no nothing... Except an ambulance to take me to the hospital to treat a slashed throat.


What! ?????


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Sometimes I feel like a cat with all the close calls I've had, but I have never had my throat slashed. 25 years ago there was no Uber. IN these times I think Uber would deactivate you immediately regardless for policy violation becasue you are just a number to them. THey'd prolly prefer if the guy killed you so there would be no threat of you suing them. sad but ture


Uber isn't that bad bro. They take that serious


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

are you sure


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> are you sure


Ive got a hand ful of ppl deactivated by going to the office


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brandon Nagbe said:


> Ive got a hand ful of ppl deactivated by going to the office


So your on a driver forum talking about getting drivers deactivated? for what??


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> So your on a driver forum talking about getting drivers deactivated? for what??


Bro im done talking to you. Im talking about getting pax that try to knock me out deactivate smh....im out


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> She was psychotic. Off her meds or something. That wasn't her first rodeo and with a kid, intentionally ramming my car. It wasn't an accident. Just thought I'd let the police know about it and see if she has a record. I wouldn't doubt it.


 I have my local police's dispatch # on my contacts list.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brandon Nagbe said:


> Bro im done talking to you. Im talking about getting pax that try to knock me out deactivate smh....im out


You commented on posts I was making that had nothing to do with you. I have no idea what you are talking about. Be more clear if you want to converse. otherwise, good day!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Flarpy said:


> One of several reasons I don't drive at night.


Pepper sprayed someone twice in my taxi days, and both times was not at night, so you just keep on thinking that you're safe that you don't drive at night, in fact they were not even drunk, although one of them may have been under the influence of something but I'm certain it was not alcohol, you live in a dream..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't threaten with a call to the police. I have the SafeTrek app on my phone, best $29 a year investment. 

After releasing the "button" you have 10 secs to put your code in, if you don't they text, if you don't respond they get police on the phone & on the way. While police are on the way they call you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> I carry
> View attachment 55717


You MIGHT want to get something more classic-looking (1911 or something Soviet-surplus, perhaps?)

Why? Because there is absolutely NO worse situation than when your opponents are too inebriated and stubbornly fail to realize that you ARE holding a REAL weapon, and ridicule you for trying to "bluff" them with a toy...

Or actually wait, there is potentially one: if you're truly bluffing


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ooh, FINALLY, someone with non-"bluffing" handson experience with nonlethal deterrents in a taxi/vehicle for hire contextcontext


Could you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE elaborate in detail about your experiences, what you used and at which point, disabling efficacy, drawbacks, anything you would do or did differently on a repeat encounter, etc????????

Also, any chance somebody who's successfully taZer'd (tazed?) a totally enraged or heavily inebriated opponent or opponents could chime in on how THAT went?


It seems we got sooooo many stories of deterrence via menacing and brandishing, but what of the cases where you've had to actually follow thru???


-------+-

Cuz hey, I've resolved at least two or three separate escalating altercations I was in myself WiTH A "GUN" I NEVER HAD (in fact have never even held a handgun)... bUT REAL USE OF REAL WEAPONS DIRECTLY ON AN OPPONENT? Nope

Btw ..Also saved some poor bum about to get beat to death by some sort of extremists or gangsters, and another guy about to get mugged by a group of teens via "simulated gunshot" that scared em off (and, in retrospect, cost a whole lot of neighbours their tires...forgot all about that in the adrenaline soaked moment)

An empty champagne bottle hurled from a 5th story window in the dark far out into a parking lot - in the opposite direction - makes for a fantastic resounding BANG as soundFX go, and totally makes everyone freeze up, get all kinds of shocked and confused, go from offensive to defensive and disengage... And for thosr thar dont scurry off, a few choice words of extreme aggression yelled by an invisible new participant somewhere above and totally in the dark ==== incident resolved

BTW, if you ever need to scare/startle drunken brawlers into behaving --- very forcefully breaking glass outside of their view DOES THE TRICK.

Well actually any unknown and very loud noise of unclear origin, but harsh enough to startle them even in their state, will toggle fight or flight response to flight mode --- especially if from 1) behind, and/or 2) above....must be unknown origin and unclear what just happened, thoughthough,else it just refocuses aggression onto you

Does ~Wonders~ for breaking up fights and/or saving someone's S without putting yourself in their exact place and predicament

imho, if you see a fellow Uber/taxi guy getting life - threateningly assaulted by pax/civilians and aren't able/willing to directly wade in and save the day, if its REAL serious stuff, and you have no better option, get behind HIS car and break HIS window (if its just someone yelling at him all macho-like, please refrain though)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Pepper sprayed someone twice in my taxi days, and both times was not at night, so you just keep on thinking that you're safe that you don't drive at night, in fact they were not even drunk, although one of them may have been under the influence of something but I'm certain it was not alcohol, you live in a dream..


Anecdotal evidence. I'd wager that statistically more violence takes place at night.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Anecdotal evidence. I'd wager that statistically more violence takes place at night.


Violence takes place when you're not ready and let your guard down

I've bounced around 48 states and several third world countries, and was mostly fine, but only ever got seriously injured:

1) 1 block away from a police station in safest city in America, assaulyed by group of totally random strangers...still got a titanium plate in my skull from that

2) when not paying attention in parts of my original hometown where people really SHOULD pay attention...but it felt quite like familiar ground to me, hood or not. oOPS!

3) in my own house, by random people who tagged along with guys I knew - twice! - and mostly trusted.... Well, trusted to be harmless and rather gullible doofuses who bore me no ill will, whatsoever; which thinking back was the critic error, since I correctly trusted them to hold no malice, but wouldnt ever think to say that I trusted their *judgment*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Violence takes place when you're not ready and let your guard down
> 
> I've bounced around 48 states and several third world countries, and was mostly fine, but only ever got seriously injured:
> 
> ...


I too have been in many, many cities here in the States and Mexico. Where did I get jumped? Three blocks from my home of almost 50 years.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Violence takes place when you're not ready and let your guard down
> 
> I've bounced around 48 states and several third world countries, and was mostly fine, but only ever got seriously injured:
> 
> ...


Again, your own personal experiences aren't especially meaningful vis-a-vis statistics.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Again, your own personal experiences aren't especially meaningful vis-a-vis statistics.


Of course of course, alertness and situational awareness do NOT help to keep you safe..... If anything, you're safest when rolling around dead drunk in a ditch somewhere in DTLA


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Of course of course, alertness and situational awareness do NOT help to keep you safe..... If anything, you're safest when rolling around dead drunk in a ditch somewhere in DTLA


Straw man fallacy. You should probably be talking about "situational awareness" on your gun forums.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

rman954 said:


> You're self employed. Uber is infringing on your constitutional rights.


Uber isn't violating your rights, I am afraid. It is really at TOS contract between you and Uber, and if your "client" (Uber) says "these are the conditions under which we will work," then you either say "I agree" or not.

I mean, you are perfectly entitled to drive a 15-year old two-door convertible, but not for Uber. And if they say "no firearms" then you just are out of luck when you are on the clock.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

FL state statute 790.251

*790.251* Protection of the right to keep and bear arms in motor vehicles for self-defense and other lawful purposes; prohibited acts; duty of public and private employers; immunity from liability; enforcement.--

(c) "Employee" means any person who possesses a valid license issued pursuant to s. 790.06 and:
1. Works for salary, wages, or other remuneration;
*2. Is an independent contractor; or*
3. Is a volunteer, intern, or other similar individual for an employer.

(3) LEGISLATIVE INTENT; FINDINGS.-This act is intended to codify the long-standing legislative policy of the state that individual citizens have a constitutional right to keep and bear arms, that they have a constitutional right to possess and keep legally owned firearms within their motor vehicles for self-defense and other lawful purposes, and that these rights are not abrogated by virtue of a citizen becoming a customer, employee, or invitee of a business entity. *It is the finding of the Legislature that a citizen's lawful possession, transportation, and secure keeping of firearms and ammunition within his or her motor vehicle is essential to the exercise of the fundamental constitutional right to keep and bear arms and the constitutional right of self-defense. The Legislature finds that protecting and preserving these rights is essential to the exercise of freedom and individual responsibility. The Legislature further finds that no citizen can or should be required to waive or abrogate his or her right to possess and securely keep firearms and ammunition locked within his or her motor vehicle by virtue of becoming a customer, employee, or invitee of any employer or business establishment within the state, unless specifically required by state or federal law.*

(4) PROHIBITED ACTS.-No public or private employer may violate the constitutional rights of any customer, employee, or invitee as provided in paragraphs (a)-(e):


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Taser stops em dead in their tracks and shuts them up, xcept for extreme knuckleheads who then deal with the Kimba.........


----------



## gen2wig (May 13, 2015)

I'm very passive aggressive...I would've acted like I didn't hear him and just driven to a cop or police station and THEN told them the trip is ending...I know my area very well and I could easily get away with a wrong turn b/c of how my city is laid out....You have to be smart b/c you were vulnerable the whole time he was behind you....Anytime you tell a PAX to "get out of your car" you better have a safety plan already in motion...Those are fighting words to drunk jerk!!!


----------



## gen2wig (May 13, 2015)

tripAces said:


> You did as I did once. Drove up to a club. Guy got kicked out but was hollaring at cars as they drove up. I parked for my riders. And low behold he was suppose to be one of 3. I took my PS out started shaking it as he charged me telling me to leave. He stopped when his friend warned him I had PS plus I told him he was about to get sprayed. He backed away and cops rolled up to take him away. Me and cops laughed and off I went with the other 2. I know my area cops very well and they know my background.


Awesome!!!! This ain't for everybody....You got to be smart and think ahead!!!


----------



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

Using pepper spray is considered assault.

Even if you win in court, you still have to go to court, which will cost you time and money.

Never threaten to use a weapon you do not absolutely intend to use.

Do not take out, show or demonstrate the use of a weapon.

Once the passenger got out of your car you should have immediately gotten back into your car, locked the doors and proceeded to drive away.

Additionally, this is why I avoid areas that have night clubs.

I don't want someone who is hyped up on bro juice approaching my vehicle in the middle of the night.


----------



## kurbski (Aug 26, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Fyi, never use pepper spray in a vehicle.
> UGGY MONSTER get a chl. Stops dumbasses real quick.


Im a retired FD medic. We use sudecon wipes to neutralize pepper spray. They are packaged similar to eye glass lens wipes or wet napkins. You can Google it and grab some in case you catch some over spray. But it works well. Good choice avoiding night time.... Nowadays you just never know.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 911 will send a cop for a parking lot accident in Boston?


For a hit and run they would.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

majikbear said:


> Using pepper spray is considered assault.
> 
> Even if you win in court, you still have to go to court, which will cost you time and money.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the state laws. Some states have a castle doctrine which includes your vehicle. These are the states where there are very few carjackings.


----------

